# What is your "Signature Move"?



## blade740 (Dec 3, 2013)

Some cubers have an alg or fingertrick that is unique to their style. I introduced many cubers to the U2' fingertrick shown in this video. Sometimes you see this referred to as an "eido U2" after my IRC screenname. I also have a Z-perm that is fairly unique as well (shown in the same video), and a signature H-perm.

Several other cubers have algs named after them too. You sometimes hear reference to Dan Knights' Z-Perm or Rowe's A-perm. Lars Petrus popularized Sune, Niklas, and others, and Bob Burton has a few algs named after him (and a pyraminx method). 

What other cubers have a "Signature Move"? What algs have you contributed to the community?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 3, 2013)

The Miley Cyrus :

U U' U U' U U' X X' X X'


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 3, 2013)

My G-perms


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 3, 2013)

T PERM


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 3, 2013)

R Perm


----------



## Escher (Dec 3, 2013)

I guess that I popularised the use of the RH index F' (here's an example from 2009) which makes a lot of algs like the J perm really fluid. I also convinced Breandan to start using U2' doubleflick which as far as I'm concerned is pretty much the pinnacle of my cubing achievements. 

In terms of alg contributions I was the first person dumb enough to think a strange alg-set like OLS-FE needed documenting: https://sites.google.com/site/babbyandhunny/3x3x3/ols-fe

I also remember back in the day (2008ish) that mine and Jude's CLL sheet did the rounds for a long time when we were 2 of about 10 people that bothered to learn specific 2x2 algs for it and document them. I don't remember if I ever published the sheet we both used to learn EG-1 in 2009. I reckon Jude's most awesome contribution was the L F' z' R' U R' U' R U' R alg.

Also Rowe T-perm <3


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 3, 2013)

I suppose I'm known for Y perms 

Also contributed to making TCLL and currently working on another method.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 3, 2013)

For me maybe my x-crosses. Where I solve F2L pairs before the cross edges are solved. 

I started using the eido U2 a while back. 

And usually mirror algs where possible for alg subsets such as CLL, EG-1, OLL and PLL.

Also the alg I use for z perm for oh is unique. Since a generated it and it could be worse than the normal one.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 3, 2013)

Yay Ri, my very advanced alg. Only few can execute it as smoothly and repetitively as I do...

[video=youtube_share;3XZ1H5_D-iM]http://youtu.be/3XZ1H5_D-iM[/video]

jk


----------



## ottozing (Dec 3, 2013)

Probably doing M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' fast but that's about it. Also I sometimes do Bruno wacky.


----------



## kcl (Dec 3, 2013)

Apparently my J perm is fast now.


----------



## Hays (Dec 3, 2013)

I popularized the "U U' U2 U U' U x2 U U' U2 U U U U' x2 U' U -> insert edge" method.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2013)

(U2 L2 D2 R2) repeated until solved in sub 5.


----------



## Username (Dec 3, 2013)

Nothing really, except I've been told that my LL is fast, but that doesn't count?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 3, 2013)

Crappy fingertricks, fast solves.

I could be the only one.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2013)

4x4
r U2 r U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2 r U2 r' U2 M r' U2 r' - OLL parity


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2013)

I think I'm the only one who uses the V/Y/Nb perms I use, but I suck at them. I can't even sub-2 the V perm or the Nb perm.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 3, 2013)

mirrored antisexy :3


----------



## YddEd (Dec 3, 2013)

M2 U2 M2 U2 I love doing that.


----------



## stoic (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm probably the only one using this Rb Perm (with thanks to Brest)

r' F2 r F R U' R' U' F' U' r U' r' F


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 3, 2013)

R2 U2 R2' U R2 U2 R2' is my favealg5eva on mega as it's the PLL I always get, when my megasolves go super smoothe.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 3, 2013)

I discovered R U' r' U' M' U r U r'


----------



## Dene (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol my turning style on Square-1 was notorious back in the day 











lol I so fazt


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2013)

ellwd said:


> I'm probably the only one using this Rb Perm (with thanks to Brest)
> 
> r' F2 r F R U' R' U' F' U' r U' r' F




I'm probably the only one who uses this F-perm

M' U2 L F' R U2 Rw' U Rw' R2 U2 R2


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 3, 2013)

M2 E2 M2 E2


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 3, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I'm probably the only one who uses this F-perm



For good reason.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 3, 2013)

Probably my A-perm variation that I use for BLD. l2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l x'

EDIT: oh, and my N-perm - [l D' l' U2]*5


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 3, 2013)

Does pyra count? 

cause (L R' L' R)*3 is amazing.


----------



## EMI (Dec 3, 2013)

blade740 said:


> Some cubers have an alg or fingertrick that is unique to their style. I introduced many cubers to the U2' fingertrick shown in this video. Sometimes you see this referred to as an "eido U2" after my IRC screenname.



Thats interesting: Since I started practising Square-1, I automatically started using this U2' fingertrick for 3x3, especially for Sunes, Bruno, R-perms and this weird F2L alg R2 U2' R U R' U R2. So that propably started being my "signature".


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 3, 2013)

Sometimes I seem to be better with LU combinations than with RU, also I doublflick L with the little and ringfinger.


----------



## Escher (Dec 3, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> For good reason.



What reason? I can sub 1 it pretty easily after trying it just now about twenty times. Had totally forgotten about this alg - it's actually super oldschool, I think someone found it in the yahoo group from '06...


----------



## teller (Dec 3, 2013)

If I had to pick just one, it's my F2L edge flipper.


----------



## Renslay (Dec 3, 2013)

Years ago, when I was a beginner myself, I invented a beginner version A-perm PLL, which is easy to learn, and yet so far I found it nowhere in any database.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 3, 2013)

I wish I could do something cool


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 3, 2013)

Escher said:


> What reason? I can sub 1 it pretty easily after trying it just now about twenty times. Had totally forgotten about this alg - it's actually super oldschool, I think someone found it in the yahoo group from '06...



I just learnt it and the best I could muster is 1.12 (not that bad). I like that alg now 

I'm impressed that you can sub1 it, although I do remember you turn very fast. I'm interested to know how you finger-trick it. 

Having said that, the alg still feels a lot more awkward that the RUF-Tperm conjugate and I find the AUF wierd. Although you can sub1 it, it doesn't make me think more people should start using the alg.


----------



## kcl (Dec 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Probably my A-perm variation that I use for BLD. l2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l x'
> 
> EDIT: oh, and my N-perm - [l D' l' U2]*5



I do that n perm sometimes. It's consistent which I like.

Edit: dat f perm is awesome


----------



## Escher (Dec 3, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I just learnt it and the best I could muster is 1.12 (not that bad). I like that alg now
> 
> I'm impressed that you can sub1 it, although I do remember you turn very fast. I'm interested to know how you finger-trick it.
> 
> Having said that, the alg still feels a lot more awkward that the RUF-Tperm conjugate and I find the AUF wierd. Although you can sub1 it, it doesn't make me think more people should start using the alg.



I use doubleflick U2' for every U2, means your RH repositioning (theres one semi reposition and one full one) is easier, plus I use RH third finger to do the M'. It's one of a few algs that U2' is ridiculously good for, like R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r', which I think my PB is 0.86 with.

I probably wouldn't use that F perm in a speedsolve though, to be fair


----------



## LucidCuber (Dec 3, 2013)

The thing I've had commented most on is doing the triple sexy move F2L case differently as I do cross on left.

so if you do (R U R' U') x3 with yellow on top and red on front to setup

Now hold the cube so white is on left, green on front and red on top.

(R U' R' U)*2 R' U' R U.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 3, 2013)

According to Antoine my Us are weird 0_o


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 3, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> According to Antoine my Us are weird 0_o



Keaton, it's not your Us, you're just weird ;P jk


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 3, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> According to Antoine my Us are weird 0_o



Show me the vid of you 9.70 official average.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 3, 2013)

Escher said:


> I use doubleflick U2' for every U2, means your RH repositioning (theres one semi reposition and one full one) is easier, plus I use RH third finger to do the M'. It's one of a few algs that U2' is ridiculously good for, like R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r', which I think my PB is 0.86 with.
> 
> I probably wouldn't use that F perm in a speedsolve though, to be fair



I prefer LH ring-fingerM' + rightyU2 for the first one, then U2' for the rest. I'm really slow at the U2' L F' part when I use my left hand. But I see how it can be executed so fast now, thanks. 

Bruno is another good example which deserves heavy use of U2'.


----------



## rj (Dec 3, 2013)

Antisune and H-perm.


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh actually.. I have to modify all M Slice algs to use U' since I do M2 trigger with my right hand. It kinda stinks since I can't do U2'.


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Oh actually.. I have to modify all M Slice algs to use U' since I do M2 trigger with my right hand. It kinda stinks since I can't do U2'.



same with me, but since I do so many mid slices / u moves, i'm not too bad at it.


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

GuRoux said:


> same with me, but since I do so many mid slices / u moves, i'm not too bad at it.



Yeah same haha but I just wish I could lefty double flick


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah same haha but I just wish I could lefty double flick



You can't? Practice, and get off the forums. Stachu says.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Dec 4, 2013)

I do M's and M2s with my left hand. I also do a lefty A perm (r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2).


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

rj said:


> You can't? Practice, and get off the forums. Stachu says.



Bro I know it better than anyone, it's how I improve as quickly as I do. It's also why I can do righty U2. The difference is that my left hand pretty much refuses to do it.


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Bro I know it better than anyone, it's how I improve as quickly as I do. It's also why I can do righty U2. The difference is that my left hand pretty much refuses to do it.



Give it a spanking. Bad hand. And try typing alot.


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

rj said:


> Give it a spanking. Bad hand. And try typing alot.



loool I type a ton. I'm close to 100WPM..


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> loool I type a ton. I'm close to 100WPM..



Type with only your left hand.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Show me the vid of you 9.70 official average.



I don't film solves >__>


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 4, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> I don't film solves >__>



I swear I saw a video...

edit: Apparently I confused you with this:


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I swear I saw a video...
> 
> edit: Apparently I confused you with this:



wtf that middle finger


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I swear I saw a video...
> 
> edit: Apparently I confused you with this:




WHAT ARE WITH HIS U TURNS


----------



## Forte (Dec 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I swear I saw a video...
> 
> edit: Apparently I confused you with this:



This is the craziest thing I have seen in my life, whaaaat


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I swear I saw a video...
> 
> edit: Apparently I confused you with this:



WAT THOSE Us


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 4, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> WAT THOSE Us



Exactly.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My move:

U D R2 L2 U' D' B' U D R2 L2 U' D'

Makes people facepalm every time.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 5, 2013)

I generated this V-perm using CubeExplorer 4 years ago, and it appears to be (very) slowly catching on:
*(R U' R U R') (D R D') (R U' D) (R2' U R2 D' R2).*
Videos:
Teller West <3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6L4p-OORXM&t=26s
Me
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-fDvkc1nho


I also found the algorithm R L R L' R' L' and its mirror R' L' R' L R L very useful on Skewb to help force pi cases given a U L3C.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 5, 2013)

Does Rear Naked Choke (aka "Sleeper Hold") on John Brechon count?


----------



## Joël (Dec 5, 2013)

My signature move is probably the sexy-J. Not my fastest, but a unique way of executing that was copied by many people.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loh9TBrd5J0

I copied the finger trick for the first two moves from Dan Harris (he used it for R-perm), who copied it from Ron van Bruchem.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2014)

I have this fingertrick that I use for OLL22/(Pi) Basically using my left index finger and my right index, middle and ring finger. Quite a few people have commented about how high my TPS is for this alg. I can sub-1 it.

Also just doing cross on left is something I do that isn't too common.


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2014)

I use the front/back mirror of Ranzha's V perm: R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' [U D'] R2 U' R2' D R2
You can also make it into an F perm very easily: R' U2 R' U' R D' R' D R' [U D'] R2 U' R2' D R U' R
... but I don't use the F perm.

I also like z U' R' [U D'] R U' R2 D R' D' R2 [U D] R' U' R U, but probably my favourite alg/fingertrick is how I sometimes do M: I push FD to DU using my ring finger. It's great for algs like M' U M U2' M' U M and M2 U M U2' M' U M2 (I also do M2s as R' [r M']).


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 27, 2014)

Hmm. My interesting algs/fingertricks:

I do my Pi OCLL like this: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (as opposed to alternating R2 and R2')

I can do triple/ U R U' R' in .52 or 23 TPS. 

D2s and M2s are a ton faster than U2s for me.

I invented (I think) an alg for the H adj swap ELL. I actually use it for BLD to flip two adj edges haha, I just do an H perm afterwards. (Sexy move) y (Sexysledge) (L' U2 L)

I also made a completely worthless sune variant that's pretty fast, I call it the downsune: R D R' D R D2 R'

I'm the only person who actually likes the V perm with the d move in it, and the lefty R perm (like the actual LUF one)


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Aug 27, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Hmm. My interesting algs/fingertricks:
> 
> I do my Pi OCLL like this: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (as opposed to alternating R2 and R2')
> 
> ...



i know a few people who do lefty R perm for the sake of not having to execute the two different algs at different angles like other variants


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 28, 2014)

my uperms from the back, my Nperms, Tperm+U2, Fperm.
my Lperm is faster than my Jperm


----------



## stormskater216 (Aug 28, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Hmm. My interesting algs/fingertricks:
> 
> I do my Pi OCLL like this: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (as opposed to alternating R2 and R2')
> 
> ...



hahaha one of my friends was giving me crap today because I do V-Perm with the D move, simply because I execute the move quickly


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 28, 2014)

Reverse-eido U2 (FLU to BRU), I guess. Not particularly special.



LucidCuber said:


> Also just doing cross on left is something I do that isn't too common.



cross on left!

*adds you to mental list of COL-ers*


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 28, 2014)

U6 before PLL


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 28, 2014)

deathbypapercutz said:


> U6 before PLL



And you're almost sub 10... Wtf?



I sometimes do reverse eido U2' OH. Basically flick style U' cancelled into the push style U' in one motion.


----------



## l1nks (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't like most of the L perms i found, so i've taken the J perm, mirrored it, and adapted it to use my right hand principally, so i ended up with a righty L perm cause i really suck at lefty algorithms and i don't rly want to practise them 
x' r' U' r U r' U' L U r U' r2 F r (U)
I also have a little crush on Bruno and it's inverse <3


----------



## Iggy (Aug 29, 2014)

Pausing during BLD solves

Also popping during square-1 solves


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 29, 2014)

lack of refractory period


----------



## Escher (Aug 29, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> lack of refractory period



RUR'U'

1-2-3-4


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 30, 2014)

Probably my OH S/S', I may be conceited, but I think it's going to catch on.


----------



## SGKCuber (Sep 6, 2014)

I actually have discovered a really cool U Perm, it will be up on my youtube channel here http://www.youtube.com/user/SGKCuber hopefully tomorrow!

EDIT: I have posted it at http://youtu.be/HYr4k9TN_Ic.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Sep 10, 2014)

I try to use R U R' U' for all stages except cross obviusly... There is a awkward case of F2L which i solve R U R' U2' ( R U R' U')2 ... A very elegant solution to a complicated problem IMO


----------



## qqwref (Sep 10, 2014)

A while ago it was my Y perm, but a lot of people do it that way now 

Right now I don't think I have a specific special thing I do in CFOP solves, but my columns method is kind of a signature move. Most people haven't even heard of the method and I can get 12s and 13s every few solves.



Kirjava said:


> lack of refractory period


oh you~


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 10, 2014)

*begins PLL* *screws up g perm* *whines* *does random t perm* *does random t perm again* *cube explodes* *cries*

That should sum it all up.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 10, 2014)

i cube left handed even though i write with my right hand...

other than that i have a J perm, that at F' for (R U R' F') i do a left handed F' (using my index finger) with my thumb on the F face at the same time.
im sure some people do this but i haven't seen any myself.

edit: i just remembered that for F perm, for the reverse angle i do a different alg (when no AUF)
F' l' M' U2 l' U l U2 r' L' U L U' l2 u
or for right handers it would be:
F r M' U2 r U' r' U2 l R U' R' U r2 u'

it's actually hilarious when i mess up that alg cause the entire cube scrambles.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Sep 10, 2014)

i look them in the eyes, crack a smile and nod my head, gets them everytime. oh wait this is about cubes. in that case, the Sexy move.


----------



## TDM (Sep 10, 2014)

Smiles said:


> other than that i have a J perm, that at F' for (R U R' F') i do a left handed F' with my thumb on the F face at the same time.
> im sure some people do this but i haven't seen any myself.


Do you do the F' with your left index? Because I've seen quite a few people doing that. I couldn't find a decent fingertrick for F' with my left thumb though.


> edit: i just remembered that for F perm, for the reverse angle i do a different alg (when no AUF)
> F' l' M' U2 l' U l U2 r' L' U L U' l2 u
> or for right handers it would be:
> F r M' U2 r U' r' U2 l R U' R' U r2 u'


iirc this is Mats' F perm; I used it in my official PB single. Except I do F r2 R' U2 etc. I think it's HTM optimal. Unfortunately it isn't easy to do quickly...
And yes, when I was learning it I got it wrong so many times. It's really annoying.


----------



## Smiles (Sep 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Do you do the F' with your left index? Because I've seen quite a few people doing that. I couldn't find a decent fingertrick for F' with my left thumb though.



Oh yes, I'll make an edit to clarify. i use my left index finger to push ULF to LDF. the only problem with that move (in general) is that it could accidentally turn the S slice. but in the F perm, after R U R', my right hand is touching the UR edge so the S slice can't move.
I do the same thing for Y perms with my right hand (since i'm lefty lol)
F' L' U L U L' U' L *F*
it makes for a super smooth Y perm. but the very last F turn of the alg is with my left thumb, because otherwise i'm messing with the S slice.



> iirc this is Mats' F perm; I used it in my official PB single. Except I do F r2 R' U2 etc. I think it's HTM optimal. Unfortunately it isn't easy to do quickly...
> And yes, when I was learning it I got it wrong so many times. It's really annoying.



well r M' could be done at the same time, imo it almost saves a move.
and really? when i learned it i couldn't believe someone actually used this alg LOL. when i went to a competition i decided nope not doing this alg, i lock up with it under pressure ha

p.s. how can you get a pb single with that alg?


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 10, 2014)

Among others, probably the way I do the Ga perm:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqocAQleSGM

Believe it or not, Feliks got that from me 

Also, this OLL: f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f'. I can do it really fast. Rob Yau found the alg but he is not as fond of it as I am :>


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 10, 2014)

It wasn't really me. It was Harris Chan 

IIRC he intended to solve a different case and posted this algorithm somewhere, then I pointed out it does something else.


----------



## stoic (Sep 10, 2014)

MadaraMangekyou said:


> There is a awkward case of F2L which i solve R U R' U2' ( R U R' U')2 ... A very elegant solution to a complicated problem IMO


Yeah that's cool and I use it. (Remembering to drop the last U' though.) I also use U2 R2 U2 (R' U' R U') R2 because it translates well to other slots and - depending on the position of the pair - you can get a nice cancellation of the U2. Also depending on my hand position at the time...


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 10, 2014)

Musicalboy2 said:


> Reverse-eido U2 (FLU to BRU), I guess. Not particularly special.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to make a Poll later, how many people do you know that do?

I only know Lars Vandenbergh, Me and Sergey Ryabko.


----------



## TDM (Sep 10, 2014)

Smiles said:


> i use my left index finger to push ULF to LDF. the only problem with that move (in general) is that it could accidentally turn the S slice.


Interesting - I've never had this problem. I seem to be more consistent with this fingertrick than with my old one, which was using my right index to flick DFR to RUF.


> and really? when i learned it i couldn't believe someone actually used this alg LOL. when i went to a competition i decided nope not doing this alg, i lock up with it under pressure ha


I lock up with it all the time. In my official PB was pretty much the only time I executed it without locking up 


> p.s. how can you get a pb single with that alg?


Official PB, not PB. Iirc the F2L was rotationless, or maybe with one rotation. I saw I needed to use F R U R' U' F' to orient edges (I use 2-look OLL about half the time), so I didn't even pause between F2L and OLL, and I saw as I was doing the OLL that it was actually the 1-look OLL case. So that helped a lot. I don't think I paused much recognising the F perm either. The F perm still took about three seconds to do...




LucidCuber said:


> I'm going to make a Poll later, how many people do you know that do?
> 
> I only know Lars Vandenbergh, Me and Dmirtri Dobrjakov.


He uses COL, and I think this guy uses it too.
E: oh yeah and Sergey Ryabko too, don't know how I forgot him


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 10, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I'm going to make a Poll later, how many people do you know that do?
> 
> I only know Lars Vandenbergh, Me and *Dmirtri Dobrjakov*.



I think you mean Sergey Ryabko.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 10, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I think you mean Sergey Ryabko.



Indeed I did, I've edited my post now. I just knew him as "That Russian guy in Euro finals" and didn't see there were 2 Russians.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Sep 13, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I'm going to make a Poll later, how many people do you know that do?
> 
> I only know Lars Vandenbergh, Me and Sergey Ryabko.



*adds Lars Vandenbergh to list*

By memory and by scanning through the cross on left discussion thread (which is a really, really old thread) and such...

In order, by WCA average, fastest to slowest, I currently can list:

Sergey Ryabko (8.77), Phillip Espinoza (9.00), Tomasz Żołnowski (9.31), Daniil Lee (9.36), Krzysztof Rożałowski (10.90), David Woner (10.98), Theodore Chow (11.41), Leyan Lo (11.91), Greg Austin (13.54), Lars Vennike Nielsson (13.62), Lars Vandenbergh (14.04), Trevor Mahoney (14.07), Shelley Chang (15.18), Maxim Chechnev (17.67), Daniel Lo (17.78)

Plus Antoine (who sorta counts)

I'm sure I've missed people. (Does Nathaniel Knopf do COL?) I think I'll start keeping a list somewhere...


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't entirely understand the concept of this thread so I hope I'm doing it right.

I have a modified version of H and Z perm. My friend finds it weird that I don't do M'. Also since I'm ambidextrous I use U' instead of U to do the M slices with my right middle and left ring finger.

I also do the last F' in T and Y perm with my left index finger, which I find a lot of people don't do.

I have a modified version of one of the U perms. M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2. Because I find that I can do M slices well and it has U' in it. The other one I do normally.

I made up my own algorithm for an F2L case. R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R2. I'm not sure if it's faster but I seem to have it down.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2014)

To me, this thread is basically like: What special move(s) do you do in a solve that stands out from solves from other cubers? So it could be some algorithm, a weird method, or some crazy fingertrick etc.


----------



## SSRULZ772 (Sep 13, 2014)

RUR'U' easy to master


----------



## Smiles (Sep 13, 2014)

l1nks said:


> I don't like most of the L perms i found, so i've taken the J perm, mirrored it, and adapted it to use my right hand principally, so i ended up with a righty L perm cause i really suck at lefty algorithms and i don't rly want to practise them
> x' r' U' r U r' U' L U r U' r2 F r (U)
> I also have a little crush on Bruno and it's inverse <3



that alg doesn't work, i think you mean *x* instead of x'
and i dont wanna be a party pooper, but that algorithm is exactly L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L
it's a lefty algorithm in denial


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 13, 2014)

Probably my Jperm and my OLL parity


----------



## Millet (Sep 13, 2014)

For me it's probably doing the F' with my left index finger, love that move. An example is the finger trick I use when doing the F-perm (*R' U' F'* (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U') (R' U' R U) (R' U R)), where I do R' normally, U' with my left middle finger, and F' with my left index finger. It's really neat.


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 13, 2014)

Doing a U2 after inserting a pair

Pausing for like 5 sec before first pair (sometimes)

Doing R U' with my thumb

Doing r2 after A (b) perm (I use the mirror of A (a))


----------

